# I have the next VA1 Sieger...



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

....psych!! lol

I got this ol' man off Craigslist. Isn't he cool? He's 11 years old.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

He's beautiful Lies. How's he getting along with the other boys?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Fine, it's like a triangle of affection over here. Ruger is trying to get Nikon to play, Nikon has been trying to get Coke to play for weeks, and Coke is trying to get Ruger to play. I keep them separated when I'm not home or when I'm in the shower (and occasionally put Nikon behind a gate with me if Ruger is a little too...er...affectionate) but otherwise they are fine. They all sleep in our bedroom, Ruger on a dog bed because he's currently too fat to get on the bed.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

how wonderful you gave this old man a home. very nice picture, thanks for sharing


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Silly me, I forgot his movement and head shots!


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

I bet he was really a stunner in his hay day. Now he's a regal looking old man. I saw this on FB, but I cant remember, how did he end up listed on CL?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It always astounds me that people dump their seniors!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good for you for taking him on!!!!! He looks to be moving OK for 11 too....

Lee


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

LOL, the head shot alone is worth a VA1!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would give him he highest rating. :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Handsome dude!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

PatchonGSD said:


> I bet he was really a stunner in his hay day. Now he's a regal looking old man. I saw this on FB, but I cant remember, how did he end up listed on CL?


I don't know all the details, didn't really ask because I didn't want to get too judgmental and it wouldn't have changed the situation but I think he was never really their dog to begin with, someone in the family got him from a shelter (where he was a stray) and couldn't take care of him and now the family is in kind of a tight spot. They had two dogs and R was actually the nicer (temperament wise) of the two, albeit much older.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I agree - the headshot merits his VA1! What a good looking fellow. I'll bet with a little weight loss he'll be playing with everyone and acting like a young VA1.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

he's a lucky boy...


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

This is heartwarming.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks for sharing his story with us.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lies is good people.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

A senior German Shepherd is an incredibly special dog :wub: Thank you for taking him in. 

And I agree, I'd be certain to give him a VA1, and a warm hug if he'd like one!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

:wub: I have a special place in my heart for the seniors... love him.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

Ditto to loving the seniors, especially the ones in need. My "Sable" was ten years old when her owners brought her to the county shelter and she lived with us for another year. Seniors are so special :hug:.


----------



## starburst (Jun 9, 2012)

What a great story:wub:
Love the beautiful eyes on him/


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I have such a soft spot for senior dogs. My husband and I talked about adopting specifically a senior in the future. 

He's a handsome boy....knowing you he will have a "job" in no time and of course a nice warm cozy spot to rest


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

How is your senior boy doing? I have been meaning to ask


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Great! He was adopted by a really nice couple. They own a huge cattle farm near Canada and their previous shepherd mix passed away so they were looking for a fun, laid-back adult dog that would enjoy farm life. I get photos and messages written in Ruger's voice  We were planning on keeping him if he didn't get adopted.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Great! He was adopted by a really nice couple. They own a huge cattle farm near Canada and their previous shepherd mix passed away so they were looking for a fun, laid-back adult dog that would enjoy farm life. I get photos and messages written in Ruger's voice  We were planning on keeping him if he didn't get adopted.


What a great update, thank you!

I like that they give you updates, that has to be very rewarding.


----------

